# libexif-gtk wie starten? - wie infos in jpg datei bearbeiten

## pieter_parker

ich habe eben libexif und libexif-gtk installiert

aber wie laesst sich das programm nun aufrufen?

man libexif-gtk und man libexif zeigen nichts an

und auch die befehle libexif-gtk und oder libexif bringen nichts

ich stand schon oefters vor der stituation das ich ein programm installiert hatte und dann nicht wusste wie und wo es aufzurufen ist

wie starte ich es ?Last edited by pieter_parker on Fri Oct 19, 2007 3:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi pieter_parker!

Das ist eine Bibiothek und kein Programm!

 *Quote:*   

> The libexif C EXIF library
> 
>     * is a library written in pure C.
> 
>     * reads and writes EXIF metainformation from and to image files.
> ...

 

Notfalls schaust du einfach auf der Internetseite von dem installierten Paket vorbei:

```
$ eix libexif

[I] media-libs/libexif

     Available versions:  0.6.16 {doc nls}

     Installed versions:  0.6.16(20:15:25 07.07.2007)(-doc nls)

     Homepage:            http://libexif.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Library for parsing, editing, and saving EXIF data

[I] media-libs/libexif-gtk

     Available versions:  0.3.5-r1 ~0.3.5-r2 {nls}

     Installed versions:  0.3.5-r1(20:42:32 07.07.2007)(nls)

     Homepage:            http://libexif.sf.net

     Description:         GTK+ frontend to the libexif library (parsing, editing, and saving EXIF data)

Found 2 matches.
```

Dann findest du genauere Informationen. Was eine Programm Bibliothek ist.. sollte man eigentlich grob wissen.

LG Chris

----------

## pieter_parker

achso

aber mit welchem programm kann ich die informationen die in einer .jpg .jpeg datei stehen bearbeiten ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> achso
> 
> aber mit welchem programm kann ich die informationen die in einer .jpg .jpeg datei stehen bearbeiten ?

 

Hmm... sorry ich bin grad auf dem Sprung und muss gleich weg.

Was genau willst du denn Bearbeiten?! Es klingt ja jetzt nicht so als möchtes du normale Bildbearbeitung via gimp?

Was schwebt dir denn so vor? Welches Anliegen hast du denn?

----------

## pieter_parker

die informationen von datum, uhrzeit, camera, blende, belichtung und und und .. will ich bearbeiten koennen, sofern moeglich am liebsten mit einem grafischen programm

----------

## mastacloak

Da Du libexif-gtk kompiliert hast, vermute ich, dass Du ein auf GTK basierendes Programm willst. Leider kenne ich da keines. Für KDE nutze ich digikam, damit lässt sich allerdings nur Datum und Zeit justieren und ist ansonsten eher als Photomanagement-Software gedacht (also datenbankbasiertes Phototoalbum mit allem drum und dran).

Für die Shell kann ich exiftool empfehlen. Damit füge ich nachträglich GPS-Informationen in meine Bilder ein (was mit digikam z.B. nicht geht). Exiftool beherrscht auch die meisten anderen Einträge, sowohl lesend als auch schreibend.

----------

## pieter_parker

exiftool datei.jpg

..

dann sehe ich eine auflistung mit allen informaionen die in der .jpg datei gespeichert sind

aber wie aendere ich z.b. das was bei make, camera model name und kodak name steht ?

in der manpage steht nichts dabei wie man diese beiden dinge aendert, kann exiftool dies nicht ?

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> aber wie aendere ich z.b. das was bei make, camera model name und kodak name steht ?
> 
> in der manpage steht nichts dabei wie man diese beiden dinge aendert, kann exiftool dies nicht ?

 

```
exiftool -Camera\ Model\ Name="c5050zoom" p1010014.jpg

Sorry, Camera is not writable

Nothing to do.

```

:/ Dieses Feld kann man scheinbar nicht schreiben (zu mindest nicht mit exiftool)

Allerdings sind in 

```
exiftool --help
```

 einige Beispiele zu finden:

```
WRITING EXAMPLES

       Note that quotes are necessary around arguments which contain certain special characters such as ">", "<" or any white space.  These quoting techniques are shell depen-

       dent, but the examples below will work for most Unix shells.  With the Windows cmd shell however, double quotes should be used (ie. -Comment="This is a new comment").

       exiftool -Comment='This is a new comment' dst.jpg

            Write new comment to a JPG image (replaces any existing comment).

       exiftool -comment= -o newdir *.jpg

            Remove comment from all JPG images in the current directory, writing the modified images to a new directory.

       exiftool -keywords=EXIF -keywords=editor dst.jpg

            Replace existing keyword list with two new keywords ("EXIF" and "editor").

       exiftool -Keywords+=word -o newfile.jpg src.jpg

            Copy a source image to a new file, and add a keyword ("word") to the current list of keywords.

       exiftool -credit-=xxx dir

            Delete Credit information from all files in a directory where the Credit value was ("xxx").

       exiftool -all= dst.jpg

            Delete all meta information from an image.

       exiftool -all= -comment='lonely' dst.jpg

            Delete all meta information from an image and add a comment back in.  (Note that the order is important: "-comment='lonely' -all=" would also delete the new com-

            ment.)

       exiftool -all= --jfif:all dst.jpg

            Delete all meta information except JFIF group from an image.

       exiftool -Photoshop:All= dst.jpg

            Delete Photoshop meta information from an image (note that the Photoshop information also includes IPTC).

       exiftool '-ThumbnailImage<=thumb.jpg' dst.jpg

            Set the thumbnail image from specified file (Note: The quotes are neccessary to prevent shell redirection).

       exiftool '-JpgFromRaw<=%d%f_JFR.JPG' -ext CRW -r .

            Recursively write JPEG images with filenames ending in "_JFR.JPG" to the JpgFromRaw tag of like-named files with extension ".CRW" in the current directory.  (This

            is the inverse of the "-JpgFromRaw" command of the "READING EXAMPLES" section above.)

       exiftool -DateTimeOriginal-='0:0:0 1:30:0' dir

            Adjust original date/time of all images in directory "dir" by subtracting one hour and 30 minutes.  (This is equivalent to "-DateTimeOriginal-=1.5".  See

            Image::ExifTool::Shift.pl for details.)

       exiftool -createdate+=3 -modifydate+=3 a.jpg b.jpg

            Add 3 hours to the CreateDate and ModifyDate timestamps of two images.

       exiftool -AllDates+=1:30 -if '$make eq "Canon"' dir

            Shift the values of DateTimeOriginal, CreateDate and ModifyDate forward by 1 hour and 30 minutes for all Canon images in a directory.  (The AllDates tag is pro-

            vided as a shortcut for these three tags, allowing them to be accessed via a single tag.)

       exiftool -xmp:city=Kingston dst.jpg

            Write a tag to the XMP group (otherwise in this case the tag would get written to the IPTC group since "City" exists in both, and IPTC has priority).

       exiftool -LightSource-='Unknown (0)' dst.tiff

            Delete "LightSource" tag only if it is unknown with a value of 0.

       exiftool -whitebalance-=auto -WhiteBalance=tung dst.jpg

            Set "WhiteBalance" to "Tungsten" only if it was previously "Auto".

       exiftool -o %d%f.xmp dir

            Create XMP meta information data files for all images in "dir".

       exiftool -o test.xmp -owner=Phil -title='XMP File'

            Create an XMP data file only from tags defined on the command line.

```

Grüße

Franz

----------

## sirro

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Für die Shell kann ich exiftool empfehlen. Damit füge ich nachträglich GPS-Informationen in meine Bilder ein (was mit digikam z.B. nicht geht). Exiftool beherrscht auch die meisten anderen Einträge, sowohl lesend als auch schreibend.

 

Wie genau machst du das und mit welchen Formaten arbeitest du? Könnte sowas für OSM manchmal gebrauchen.

----------

## Inte

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Könnte sowas für OSM manchmal gebrauchen.

 Ach ... noch einer  :Wink: 

----------

## mastacloak

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *mastacloak wrote:*   Für die Shell kann ich exiftool empfehlen. Damit füge ich nachträglich GPS-Informationen in meine Bilder ein (was mit digikam z.B. nicht geht). Exiftool beherrscht auch die meisten anderen Einträge, sowohl lesend als auch schreibend. 
> 
> Wie genau machst du das und mit welchen Formaten arbeitest du? Könnte sowas für OSM manchmal gebrauchen.

 

Ich weiß nicht, ob meine Methode OSM geeignet ist, da man dort ja nur freie Quellen benutzen soll. Außerdem ist mein Ansatz recht rudimentär und eher für Urlaubsfotos gedacht.

Nichtsdestotrotz: Ich nutze Google Earth und mein Gedächtnis, um die Position der Aufnahme zu bestimmen. Dort setze ich dann Marker mit dem/den Dateinamen als Bezeichnung. Anschließend exportiere ich das ganze als kml und lasse ein kleines awk-Script drüberfahren, dass die entsprechenden Geo-Informationen in den EXIF-Header der jpeg-Datei schreibt. Digikam liefert dann ein kleines Karten-Vorschaubild und ich kann mir die Position bei diversen Kartenmaterialanbietern per Link anschauen.

Ich vermute mal, dass das für OSM nicht viel bringt, da es dort wohl mehr ums Abrastern von Strecken geht.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab in den letzten stunden ein paar dutzend windows programm durch probiert .. aber alle zeigen nur an, keins kann wirklich richtig den exif bearbeiten

es scheint nicht mal fuer windows ein solches programm zugeben

gibt es ueberhaupt ein programm das das kann ?

----------

## sirro

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Ich vermute mal, dass das für OSM nicht viel bringt, da es dort wohl mehr ums Abrastern von Strecken geht.

 

Genau, das macht das GPS schon mit einem Programm und hinten kommt eine GPX-Datei (wahlweise auch KML) mit allen Punkten der Strecke raus.

Was ich gebrauchen könnte wäre ein Programm, dass GPX und Fotos automatisch verheiratet.

Zur Informatione: Hab jetzt mal ne Zeit bei Google gesucht und ein paar Sachen ausprobiert und bin mit gpsPhoto zufrieden. HappyCamel und Digikam sollen sowas auch können, aber da habe ich es nicht hinbekommen.

----------

## mastacloak

Laut http://www.kipi-plugins.org/ gibt's seit Version 0.1.3 (0.1.3 Announcement) von kipi-plugins ein GPSSync-Plugin (das wohl eben diese Synchronisierung vornimmt) und ein MetadataEdit-Plugin zur Bearbeitung der EXIF/IPTC-Einträge. Auf gentoo ist derzeit aber nur kipi-plugins-0.1.0 stable. Eventuell ist es ein Versuch wert mal kipi-plugins-0.1.4 zu kompilieren.

@pieter_parker: Nur mal interessehalber: Warum willst Du eigentlich unbedingt den EXIF-Kameraeintrag ändern? Den Hersteller (make) kann man übrigens mit exiftool ändern.

----------

## sirro

kipi-plugins meinte ich mit digikam. Hab da nichtmal ein Bild reingeladen bekommen  :Embarassed: 

Aber mir war eine Konsolenlösung eh lieber und darum habe ich schnell aufgegeben und das nächste Tool ausprobiert  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *sirro wrote:*   

> kipi-plugins meinte ich mit digikam. Hab da nichtmal ein Bild reingeladen bekommen 

 

Du musst digikam einrichten, der braucht ein Verzeichnis, in dem deine ganzen Bilder liegen. Dann legt digikam eine sqlite-db an. Ist zum Verwalten deiner Sammlung ganz ok, aber um mal schnell an einem Bild rumzubasteln geht es nicht.

Stattdessen nimm doch gwenview  :Smile:  Da gibt es ein Use-Flag kipi, welches eigentlich shon alles sagen sollte  :Wink: 

Hab mal schnell geschaut, und es tut  :Smile: 

[i]Module->Bilder->Metadaten->EXIF bearbeiten und man so ziemlich alles anstellen was möglich ist  :Razz: 

Nur mit GPS hab ich nix gefunden (trotz kipi-plugins-0.1.4-r1).

Grüße

Franz

// kleiner Nachtrag:

Ich hab mal in den exif-gtk-cvs reingeschnuppert. Letzte Änderung an den Sourcen: vor 3 Jahren! Scheint nicht mehr großartig entwickelt zu werden...

Ich denke da gibt es sicher eine aktuellere Variante, um mit gnome diese exif-tags zu verwalten.

----------

